# JHC's New Site



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So we have been redoing our site for some time. First draft is complete and I wanted to see what the feedback is here at PT. Most of the pics will be changed, I am not happy with many of them. Also making a few changes to the copy. 



Feedback good or bad is welcome! 

JHC


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

My initial reaction is that the site doesn’t immediately tell my what kind of business this is. 

By using initials for the company name, and having no mention of “construction, remodeling or painting” at the top of the page, one has to do a little digging to figure out what it is you actually do.

The stock photo of the couple that looks like they’re talking to a realtor only confuses me more. 

Otherwise, looks great!


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

:thumbup: I agree with LA painter, no quick glance at what you do. A little bit confusing. But love the layout, colours and over all look of the site.

Also IDK if this is the best picture for showing off your commercial work


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I am guessing your putting the service areas in bottom whear it says seo stuff?? Site looks great!!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Site looks good, but it feels like there's no clear direction for the home page (assuming that is the home page). I'm not sure if I should read it all or click the links on the right.

If you're goal is to get them to read all of that, sort of a prequalification for clients, then I would say kill the links to the right. Either move them to the bottom or just have them shut off on the home page.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree with LA and Graco that, at first glance, it is not obvious what services your company offers. 

Other than that, I found your site easy to use. I clicked on just about anything and everything. Pages loaded very quickly, maneuvering around was easy. I found one minor "problem" sentence. I think the word beautiful should have been beautifully. I'll let you examine that and see if you agree. All in all, I think you have a very nice site.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Make sure it'responsive before April 21st, which is Google's deadline. Just looking at it on my android and it is not yet.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks great! If it was me, I'd remove stock photos, and simplify what it is that you offer.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good start Tommy! Although I do like your "old" site.

Few grammar errors like "Tile Backlash—Including Mosaics"
1.I'd break up the gallery into separate pages on paint, bathrooms, kitchens, etc and provide some before an after, with content, then link those to each of the services pages, "to see our work"
2.Love the Q and A
3.On the about us, include your wife, isn't she handling a lot of the estimates?
4.On the slider, glad you took the auto advance off, each of the slides should link to a post or page.
On the navigation, I am not sure where to go next, see point 1.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

*****


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> So we have been redoing our site for some time. First draft is complete and I wanted to see what the feedback is here at PT. Most of the pics will be changed, I am not happy with many of them. Also making a few changes to the copy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like it. I also think the site could use a description near the top telling everyone that its a painting website but other than that it looks good. 

meta data data still needs to be filled out but that's an easy fix. 


https://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------

